# VapeCon 2016 - Prizes for Competition and Giveaways



## shaunnadan

​We have asked all the exhibiting vendors to submit to us some *INCREDIBLE *prizes for the Competitions at* VapeCon 2016. *

We thank all the supporting vendors for taking part as sponsors and we are lucky to have such great and generous vendors as part of this community.

This thread is dedicated to the Prizes being offered to the *position placers *in the 3 big Competitions as well as the *random giveaways* taking place at *VapeCon 2016*.

*
DIY E-Liquid Competition*

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-diy-e-liquid-competition.t26975/

*Vape Trick Competition*

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-vape-trick-competition.t27037/

*Cloud Chasing Competition*

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-cloud-chasing-competition.t26930/


So keep your eyes on this thread and lets see how it unfolds...

This year's VapeCon is going to be EPIC

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Lets get this started .....

We are going to announce the prizes one at a time for each competition.
First up is the DIY E-Liquid Competition...

*DIY E-Liquid Competition - 3rd Place* 

3 prizes in total



*Golden Goose E-liquids*

2x 30ml of premium range
1x 30ml of new Frisky
1x Golden Goose T-shirt in white
*Retro Vape Co*

30ml Cinful 3mg
30ml Red Velvet 3mg
30ml Frooyo 3mg (NEW FLAVOR)
*Moose Juice*

5 x 30ml (1 of each of our flavours)

Thank you to *Golden Goose E-liquids*, *Retro Vape Co *and *Moose Juice*. You guys are great!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## brotiform

Yoooooooo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soutie

the wait is finally over

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAVaper




----------



## Silver

@shaunnadan is the main man!!!
Great stuff Shaun
This is going to be a super thread

I have been accused of hurting people's wallets with the vendor specials - now lets see if Shaun can do some repair and replenishment work with the prizes!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DanTheMan

I really want to win these flavours but im completely useless when it comes to diy liquids

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

I am actually more excited to see how my diy juice does than actually placing

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## shaunnadan

whos ready for another prize announcement ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## therazia

I am!


----------



## Silver

Do it @shaunnadan !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan

*DIY E-Liquid Competition - 2nd Place*

2 prizes in total





*Vapour Mountain*

1 x 500ml bottle of a new flavour that will be launched in 3mg. 
*Noon Clouds* -

3 X 50ML SMACK Premium e-liquids (1 x Peaches, 1 x ICE and 1 x Milk & Cookies),
1 x Coil building hamper (1 x 30f 24ga N80, 1 x 30f 26ga SS, 1 x 30f 28ga Kanthal A1, 1 x Cotton Bacon and 1 x Ceramic tweezer)

Thank you to *Vapour Mountain *and *Noon Clouds*. You guys are great!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

500ml bottle from @Oupa!
Wow
Thats cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie

These prizes are amazing. Great work guys, 1st prize is going to be off the hook

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kyli3boi

These are really nice prizes!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Who's ready to hear what's the prize for 1st place in the DIY E-Liquid Competition ?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jeez

Lets hear it so the rest of us can go green with envy


----------



## acorn

@shaunnadan, I enterded this competition for fun, looking at these prices, you are making it serious and I'm getting nervous!  Great prizes and thank you for the efforts.

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Atsbitscrisp

Post that prize up already!


----------



## Atsbitscrisp

brotiform said:


> I am actually more excited to see how my diy juice does than actually placing


Yeah, me too.


----------



## SAVaper

Yes


----------



## shaunnadan

*



DIY E-Liquid Competition - 1st Place*

3 prizes in total






*BLCK Vapour*

R2'000.00 Voucher 
*Vapers Corner *

1 x SX mini ML class (Black/Silver) + 1 x Gemini Mega (Black) 
*Blends of Distinction *

6 x 30ml 3mg. (1 of each of 6 flavours) 

Thank you to *BLCK Vapour, Vapers Corner *and *Blends of Distinction*. You guys are great!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 14


----------



## kimbo

Can i not be a vender for time being?


----------



## shaunnadan

Coming up next is the prizes for the *Vape Trick Competition ! *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

*Vape Trick Competition - 3rd Place*

2 prizes in total





*Vape Cartel*


1 X R1'000.00 VIP Card redeemable in store
*The Vapery -*

The full range of Whip'd - USA Premium juices (3x 60ml, in either 0/3/6mg)

Thank you to *Vape Cartel *and *The Vapery*. You guys are great!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Huffapuff

Wow! First prize for the DIY competition is seriously amazing! What I wouldn't give for R2000 to spend on flavours

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Soutie

Huffapuff said:


> Wow! First prize for the DIY competition is seriously amazing! What I wouldn't give for R2000 to spend on flavours



Agreed, the 2k flavors are awesome and I'm eying that mod too. 

Now I need to figure out who to bribe.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver




----------



## shaunnadan

Who's ready for another prize announcement ???

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moolies86




----------



## shaunnadan

*Vape Trick Competition - 2nd Place

2 prizes in total






Mr Hardwicks -*

7 x 115ml (one of each flavour)
*Fog Machine*

5 x 30ml of Fog Machine juice. The winner can choose 0mg, 3mg or 6mg
Thank you to *Mr Hardwicks *and *Fog Machine*. You guys are great!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## shaunnadan

who's ready for the 1st prize in the Vape Trick competition ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Ready @shaunnadan !
Tell us!!!


----------



## Marius Combrink

Gooi mielies @shaunnadan

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan

*



Vape Trick Competition - 1st Place*

3 prizes in total






*Paulie Ejuice & Orion Vapes*

R5'000.00 cash 
*
Vape Club*

Limitless Mod 
*
Juicy Joes*

10 X 30ml local juices

Thank you to *Paulies E- Liquid, Orion, Vape Club *and *Juicy Joes*. You guys are great!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

Awesome prizes!


----------



## shaunnadan

YES THAT'S CORRECT !!!!

*5 grand* in cold hard cash from Paulies and Orion
a *very high end mod* from Vape Club 
any *10 bottles *of 30ml local juice that Juicy Joe stocks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marius Combrink

Wo . How I wish I could do some fancy tricks with my Evod. 
Thats some epic prizes right there from first to third

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kyli3boi

Wow that's really amazing prizes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Marius Combrink said:


> Wo . How I wish I could do some fancy tricks with my Evod.
> Thats some epic prizes right there from first to third



Lol @Marius Combrink 
You and I need to join the Evod Trick Academy....
I think we should enter next year in the Evod class if there is one
Only problem is the prize will probably be a drip tip or a vape band

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SAVaper

Excellent prizes. Good luck to the participants.


----------



## Marius Combrink

Silver said:


> Lol @Marius Combrink
> You and I need to join the Evod Trick Academy....
> I think we should enter next year in the Evod class if there is one
> Only problem is the prize will probably be a drip tip or a vape band


drip tip for an evod might be a probelm but If they get a vape band that fits why not

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

We at least want to see a Jelly Fish for those prices,


----------



## Silver

kimbo said:


> We at least want to see a Jelly Fish for those prices,



I want to see a whale @kimbo !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soutie

Damn these are some really great prizes, kudos to everyone involved

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

@Paulie and Orion have to get a special salute for their contribution here.
Thank you guys - that is epic
The stakes are high and lets hope the competition is fierce!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

WOW!!!! The prizes never disappoint here! Thanks to every one vendor and site members alike!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soutie

Silver said:


> @Paulie and Orion have to get a special salute for their contribution here.
> Thank you guys - that is epic
> The stakes are high and lets hope the competition is fierce!



Agreed, the South African Vape vendors and community in general are unreal.

Epic stuff @Paulie and Orion.... And everyone else who has donated prizes to make vapecon great

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## kittyjvr1

Please reserve


----------



## shaunnadan

The time has arrived .

Cloud competition prize announcements ! 

Is everyone ready?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Im ready @shaunnadan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

shaunnadan said:


> The time has arrived .
> 
> Cloud competition prize announcements !
> 
> Is everyone ready?



Cummon already!! Of course we're all ready


----------



## Kyli3boi

Yes I'm ready. Been checking everyday waiting for the cloud comp prizes


----------



## shaunnadan

*Cloud Chasing Competition -3rd Place*

3 prizes in total







*J&J's Emporium*

R1'000.00 in-store voucher
*Northern Craft Vapes (NCV)*

5x 30ml NCV juices in various flavours + 1X NCV Shirt + Cap
*Noble E-Juice*

4x 30ml Juice (1 of each of flavour)


Thank you to *J&J's Emporium, Northern Craft Vapes (NCV)* and *Noble E-Juice*. You guys are great!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Huffapuff

Right, it's decided then - I've got a year to learn how to blow jellyfish and practice like hell coz I'm heading to VapeCon 2017 to win me some awesome prizes like these 

Seriously though, what @shaunnadan and company have done here goes beyond amazing!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

@shaunnadan - you rock !

We want to see more!!!


----------



## DanTheMan

jeeeze, i'll do anything to get my hands on these prices since i cant afford to buy it


----------



## shaunnadan

Who's eager to find out what's the 2nd place prize for the Cloud Chasing competition ????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanTheMan

I want it in my lungs straight away


----------



## Silver

Ooh, Cloud Comp 2nd place...
Tell us @shaunnadan !!


----------



## Kyli3boi

shaunnadan said:


> Who's eager to find out what's the 2nd place prize for the Cloud Chasing competition ????



Me me me


----------



## shaunnadan

*Cloud Chasing Competition - 2nd Place*

*2 prizes in total



*


*Wiener Vape Co *

Wiener Vape Juice Hamper : *7 x 115ml bottles* of all the Wiener flavours
*50ml *East
*50ml *Rainbow Monster 
*Sir Vape*

*R2,500 voucher *to spend at Sir Vape's online store 

Thank you to *Wiener Vape Co *and *Sir Vape*. You guys are great!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## PeterHarris

holy mother of gooses and ducks! these prizes are CrAzY !!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## shaunnadan

PeterHarris said:


> holy mother of gooses and ducks! these prizes are CrAzY !!!!



just wait till you hear about 1st prize for the cloud Chasing Competition.......

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kyli3boi

wow that is really amazing cant wait to see first prize!! Looks like im going to have to take this comp more serious now


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

shaunnadan said:


> just wait till you hear about 1st prize for the cloud Chasing Competition.......



Bring out first prize!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Amazing prizes
The Vendors are tops!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanTheMan

+Respect Vendors

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shaunnadan

*Cloud Chasing Competition - 1st Place*


3 prizes in total





*
Paulie Ejuice & Orion Vapes*

R5'000.00 cash
*The eCigStore* 

Tesla v3 mod black with the Tesla rda black
100ml (International) Not Too Shabby Joose 'Like a Sir '3mg
Pilot Coil Magician and UD cotton pack
*Craft Vapour *

5 x 30ml Craft Vapour premium liquids in 6/3mg

Thank you to *Paulies E- Liquid, Orion, The eCigStore *and *Craft Vapour*. You guys are great!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Stosta

shaunnadan said:


> View attachment 64494
> 
> 
> *Cloud Chasing Competition - 1st Place*
> 
> 
> 3 prizes in total
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Paulie Ejuice & Orion Vapes*
> 
> R5'000.00 cash
> *The eCigStore*
> 
> Tesla v3 mod black with the Tesla rda black
> 100ml (International) Not Too Shabby Joose 'Like a Sir '3mg
> Pilot Coil Magician and UD cotton pack
> *Craft Vapour *
> 
> 5 x 30ml Craft Vapour premium liquids in 6/3mg
> 
> Thank you to *Paulies E- Liquid, Orion, The eCigStore *and *Craft Vapour*. You guys are great!


Exceuse my language but HOLY SHIT! That is insane!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## shaunnadan

a HUGE thank you to all of the Supporting Vendors for offering such *EPIC *prizes for the Competitions. 

For those who have not entered the *Cloud Chasing Competition *or the *Vape Trick Competition* and would like to do so, please follow these links and click in the blue RSVP button in the first post 

*Vape Trick Competition*

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-vape-trick-competition.t27037/

*Cloud Chasing Competition*

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-cloud-chasing-competition.t26930/

there is only a limited amount of slots available

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## brotiform

Holy COW!!!!

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Kyli3boi

WOW!!!!!


----------



## theyettie

These prizes are bloody insane!!! Hope I get somewhere in the cloud chasing comp... 

Loved watching you build the suspense before each announcement @shaunnadan, was similar to watching who wants to be a millionaire back in the day...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Super announcements @shaunnadan 

We can all be proud of the amazing vendors we have here in SA - and especially to those making the effort to exhibit at VapeCon 2016 and offer support with prizes and so many other things!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DanTheMan

Agree, we need a VapeCon in the Cape as well


----------



## shaunnadan

All members who have confirmed on the RSVP list (link below) get entry into Special Random Prize Giveaways !

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-sat-27-aug-save-the-date-and-rsvp.t22094/

These giveaways will take place throughout the day of VapeCon 2016.

Please Note : Members of the Admin and Mod team, supporting vendors and their staff will not be eligible to win prizes

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## shaunnadan

First up we have 

*Juicy Joes*

istick 200W mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## shaunnadan

*Vape Cartel*

1 X R1,000 VIP Cards redeemable in store
5 X 115ml The E-Liquid Project juice of choice (excludes Special Reserve since it is out of stock)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Awesome prizes!
Go @ShaneW and @KieranD !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan

*Captain Cloud* 

5 x 30ml bottles of the winners choice

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Marius Combrink

I have never won anythin . This would be a nice prize for a first time win

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kyli3boi

With the luck I have I will win absolutely nothing


----------



## shaunnadan

*Fog Machine and Shipwreck Vapes*

Shipwreck Vapes in conjunction with Fog Machine will give away a Limitless 200w Box Mod and RDTA Plus Tank with a 50ml juice

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## shaunnadan

*Vape Candy *

4 x 115ml Vape Candy juices. Winner can choose 0,3,6 mg All juices and nic strengths available at the LdyVape Stand

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## shaunnadan

*Northern Craft Vapes (NCV)*

5 x 30ml NCV juices in various flavours + 1 X NCV Shirt + Cap 
1 X NCV Shirt + Cap

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## shaunnadan

*Deity Vapes*

4x 30ml juice bundle (one of each flavour) - Harmonia, Diana, Phoenix, Venus 

4x 30ml juice bundle (one of each flavour) - Harmonia, Diana, Phoenix, Venus

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## shaunnadan

*HATS & LIQUA*

PRIZE1 (1 X LIQUA QUBE & 4 LIQUA HP FLAVOURS VARIANTS (4 X 30ML)

PRIZE2 (1 X LIQUA VAPE PEN & 1 LIQUA TRADITIONAL JUICE 30ML)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## shaunnadan

*Just Vape SA*

5 Bottles Creamy Clouds 3 mg 
1 Black Kangertech TopBox Nano
1 Joyetech Ego One CT Kit (Silver)
1 Joyetech Ego One Mini (Silver)
1 Black Evod Kit 
1 Silver Evod Kit
5 Joyetech Ego on leather case

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## shaunnadan

*Vapers Corner* 


1 x Gemini Mega (Silver) 
1 x Gemini CCell (Black) 
1 x Ice Cubed RDA
1 x Aromamizer RDTA, 3ml, Black 
1 x Aromamizer RDTA, 3ml, Black 
1 x Aromamizer RDTA, 3ml, Silver 
1 x Aromamizer RDTA, 3ml, Silver
1 x Aromamizer RDTA, 6ml, Black

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## shaunnadan

*Wiener Vape Co* 

Wiener Vape Juice Hamper : 7 x 115ml bottles of all the Wiener flavours Plus 50ml East Plus 50ml Rainbow Monster

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## kimbo

Very Very nice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brotiform

Damn , there are a TON of amazing prizes. Huge thank you to ECIGSSA and all Supporting Vendors

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan

*Atlantic Vape* -

4 x 30ml bottles of any Wolfpack juice

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## shaunnadan

*Opus EJuice Co*

5 x 50ml. (1 of each in the classic range in 3mg strength)

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## shaunnadan

*House of Vape*

1 x Asmodus Rubber black minikin v1.5 150W

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## shaunnadan

*L'dy Vape *

4 x 100ml L'dy Vape juices. Winner can choose 0,3,6 mg

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Create-A-Cloud

shaunnadan said:


> *House of Vape*
> 
> 1 x Asmodus Rubber black minikin v1.5 150W


WOW i NEEEEED!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

Wow, awesome!

Are these all random giveaways?


----------



## shaunnadan

SAVaper said:


> Wow, awesome!
> 
> Are these all random giveaways?


YES !!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan

*FIRETRAP VAPE*

6 x 30ml Juice / e-Liquid
6 x Printed Shirts 
6 x Printed Mugs

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## SAVaper

shaunnadan said:


> YES !!!!



Unbelievable!
The vendors on this forum are the best. Thanks to all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan

SAVaper said:


> Unbelievable!
> The vendors on this forum are the best. Thanks to all.



Believe it ! cause its true

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Caramia

Just Amazeballs! 
Mense, I can't wait!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Soutie

wow these random give aways are brilliant.

Saturday must come now

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan

*Vape King*


1 x Lost Vape Therion DNA 75
1 x Wehe Minikin
1 x International Juice Hamper (Islander, OFE and a new mystery juice brand entire ranges, T-shirt, Cap and stickers)

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Caramia

shaunnadan said:


> *Vape King*
> 
> 
> 1 x Lost Vape Therion DNA 75
> 1 x Wehe Minikin


----------



## kimbo

/me random


----------



## brotiform

shaunnadan said:


> These giveaways will take place throughout the day of VapeCon 2016.



How will these draws take place @shaunnadan ? Will they be announced over a loudspeaker using a loudspeaker type system? And will there be any time period to collect as per some of the vendor specific draws?


----------



## shaunnadan

brotiform said:


> How will these draws take place @shaunnadan ? Will they be announced over a loudspeaker using a loudspeaker type system? And will there be any time period to collect as per some of the vendor specific draws?



All will be revealed and announced on the day at VapeCon 2016.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

WOW!

Big shout out to each and every vendor - to say a massive THANK YOU for all the prize contributions.
You vendors all rock big time!

VapeCon 2016 is going to be fabulous!

And @shaunnadan - you are the man!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tisha

Caramia said:


> Just Amazeballs!
> Mense, I can't wait!



I'm with you..can't wait

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tisha

Silver said:


> WOW!
> 
> Big shout out to each and every vendor - to say a massive THANK YOU for all the prize contributions.
> You vendors all rock big time!
> 
> VapeCon 2016 is going to be fabulous!
> 
> And @shaunnadan - you are the man!



I agree thanks to all the Vendors...you guys are the best

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Vape Starter

WOW!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nico_gti

WOW! These are some awesome prizes. The FOMO is kicking in now.


----------

